# What agood desktop (small) cutter cna cut flock and vinyl for heat transfer t-shirt



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

I SEE MANY SMALL CUTTER PLOTTER

WHATS HTE GOD FOR CUT FLOCK AND VINYL FOR T-SHRIT HEAT TRANSFER

ROLAND STIKA 15

CRAFT ROBO CC330-20

Quickutz Silhouette Digital Craft Cutter

CUTOK C330 A3


----------



## ayukish (Aug 18, 2005)

The only two i'm familiar with are the Craft Robo and the Stika. They will both cut flock and t-shirt vinyl without a problem. Just make sure the width of the cutter is as wide or wider than the width of the rolls.


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

ayukish said:


> the only two i'm familiar with are the craft robo and the stika. They will both cut flock and t-shirt vinyl without a problem. Just make sure the width of the cutter is as wide or wider than the width of the rolls.


you mean craft robo pro 

or craft robo cc330-20


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

WHAT ABOUT THAT 
















Low cost Desktop *Cutting plotter* is designed for office and home use, Redsail Cutting Plotter can cut sticker and decal vinyl, masking film for painting or etching, vinyl lettering, decorative scrapbooking papers, card stock, stencils, magnetic sheet, as well as all kinds of T-shirt heat transfer media like flex, flock, Magi Cut colored paper for garments. Redsail offers more than 10,000 units Cutting Plotter every year and sold world wide, customer think itr is a quality and affordable machine. 
Redsail Cutting Plotter can work with Artcut, Flexi Sign, Signcut, WinPCsgin, SignBalzer, SignLab and etc, also we can supply Coreldraw plug-in dirver for this machine, it support cutting out from Corel draw directly.
*Redsail Desktop Cutting Plotter Specifications:*

Model RS360C RS450C RS500C Control system Risc micro-controller Drive type Stepper motor Media Size (mm) 360 450 500 Cutting size (mm) 260 350 400 Cutting speed 600 mm/s Cutting force 10-500 g Lcd display English Resolution 1000 DPI Repeatability(mm) 0.01  Command HPGL Interface 232/USB Power 90~240V / 50~60Hz Warranty 12 Months


----------



## MUKHRFF (Jul 25, 2009)

OR THAT 





CUTOK DC240/330 is a small cutting and drawing plotter with a registration mark Laser on it.
CUTOK DC240/330 is a 9"/13" mini vinyl cutter plotter sign making equipment . 
You can draw, cut, kiss-cut and decupe shapes around. You can cut cartoon or other Vinyl and polyester sheets for your business and hobbies.
It is powered by a 16V DC adaptor.
Compatible with Windows VISTA, XP, 2003, 2000.
A Windows driver is provided and enables output from leading drawing software (eg CorelDRAW 12, Adobe IllustratorCS).
​ ​ DC240 (model A4)​ DC330 (model A3)​ CUTOK 330 is a small cutting and drawing plotter with a registration mark Laser on it. 13" mini vinyl cutter plotter sign making equipment. You can draw, cut, kiss-cut and decupe shapes around. You can cut cartoon or other Vinyl and polyester sheets for your business and hobbies. It is powered by a 16V DC adaptor. ompatible with Windows VISTA, XP, 2003, 2000. A Windows driver is provided and enables output from leading drawing software (eg CorelDRAW 12, Adobe IllustratorCS). Maximum cutting range: 290 mm x 2000 mm. Effective sheet width A3 size supported 11.75 inch. Cutting force: 60gf to 500gf (7 levels selectable). Cutting speed: 10 - 280 mm/s ( 7 levels selectable). No. of pens mountable: 1. Media types: Film media 0.1 mm or less in thickness. Kent paper (inkjet or laser paper up to 300g/m2). Drawing paper,Postcards, Scrapbooking paper; Inkjet photo paper (Not all types of media can be cut). Interface: USB or RS232. Power supply: Dedicated adapter, OUTPUTC 16V 2.5A. INPUT:AC100V~240V ; 47Hz~66Hz. Working environment: 5 to 30 °C, 35 to 80% R.H. (Non-condensing). External dimensions (W x D x H): Approx470 x 170 x 165 mm.


----------

